# Internetsicherheitseinstellungen verhindern Programmstarts



## droesen (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit heute ein großes Problem mit meinem Rechner:

Seitdem ich avast-Antivirus upgedatet habe, kommt folgenden Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche irgendein Programm zu starten:


"Durch die Internetsicherheitseinstellungen wurde verhindert, dass eine oder mehrere Dateien geöffnet wurden."


Habe das Programm daraufhin ersteinmal versucht zu deinstallieren, was jedoch auch keinen Erfolg gebracht hat.
Auch in der Systemsteuerung konnte ich durch Verändern diverser Einstellungen nichts erreichen.

Ich habe auch schonmal gegoogelt, bin jedoch immer nur auf Foreneinträge gestoßen, bei denen das Problem letztendlich durch eine Formatierung gelöst wurde. Dies sollte aber wirklich die allerletzte Möglichkeit für mich sein, da ich eigentlich keine Lust habe, meinen PC komplett neu aufzusetzen.


Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wo das Problem liegen könnte? Kann mir das überhaupt nicht erklären..

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 

bis dahin

droesen


----------



## onslaught (14. Dezember 2011)

Könnte sein daß du ein Schädling im System hast der ins Internet will. Von wo kommt die Fehlermeldung, von Windows oder von Avast ?
Welches Programm hast du deinstalliert, Avast ? Ist der Webschutz in Avast aktiviert ?


----------



## droesen (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt von Windows.

Ich habe vorher auch versucht, avast zu deaktivieren, was aber auch nicht geholfen habe. 
Daraufhin habe ich avast dann deinstalliert wie gesagt jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Dass das Problem bei avast liegt, erschien für mich eigentlich als ziemlich logisch, da es ja erst nach dem Update aufgetreten ist. Aber auch damit bin ich eben nicht weitergekommen.


Btw: ich habe gestern abend auch nochmal versucht, Programme über den Task-Manager zu starten... das klappt.
Ich kann mir das alles nicht erklären. 


LG 

droesen


----------



## onslaught (14. Dezember 2011)

Könnte an einem Benutzerkonto bzw. dessen Rechtevergabe liegen, oder hast du nur das Adminkonto ? Hast du den Scanner wieder installiert und mal ein Startzeitscann, priorität auf "Hoch" ausgeführt ? Damit ein Virus ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Stehen die Sicherheitseinstellungen auf "mittel" = standard ? /Systemsteuerungen/Internetoptionen/


----------



## dj*viper (14. Dezember 2011)

reinige mal dein system mit ccleaner! 
das hat schon wunder bewirkt


----------



## onslaught (14. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> reinige mal dein system mit ccleaner!
> das hat schon wunder bewirkt


 
Richtig, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht, die Registry putzen kann da schon helfen. CCleaner - Download


----------



## nuol (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau, ich bin auch voll von solchen Tuning und Registry-Tools überzeugt.
Gerade für nicht so versierte Nutzer ein Geschenk Gottes.

Alternativ folgende Loesung: Ändern der Einstellungen für die Datenausführungsverhinderung


----------



## onslaught (14. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich hast du Recht, ich hab auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit diversen Tuning-tools, wenn man aber im CCC die Änderungen durch die angebotene Sicherung sichert sind die ursprünglichen Einträge der Registry leicht wieder herzustellen.

Ich glaube nicht daß das Avast-update an der "Datei"-ausführungsverhinderung etwas geändert hat, aber man kann ja nie wissen...


----------



## droesen (14. Dezember 2011)

Tag zusammen,

Ich bin jetzt alle vorgeschlagenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten durchgegangen.
Es konnten jedoch weder Viren aufgespürt werden, noch konnte ich durch den CCleaner etwas erreichen.   
Die Sicherheitseinstellungen stehen auf "Mittel" und an dem Benutzerkonto liegt es auch nicht.  

Im übrigen konnte ich auf nuol's Tipp nicht eingehen, da wieder die alt bekannte Fehlermeldung auftaucht, wenn ich auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" klicke.. 

Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge für mich?

bis dahin

droesen


----------



## nuol (14. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, als Idee habe ich da noch eine Systemdateiüberpruefung im Angebot:



> Verwenden Sie das Systemdatei-Überprüfungsprogramm (SFC.exe), um zu  ermitteln, welche Datei das Problem verursacht, und ersetzen Sie die  Datei anschließend. Führen Sie dazu die folgenden Schritte aus:
> 
> Öffnen Sie eine erweiterte Eingabeaufforderung. Klicken Sie dazu auf *Start*, auf *Alle Programme* und auf *Zubehör*. Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf *Eingabeaufforderung*, und klicken Sie dann auf *Als Administrator ausführen*.  Wenn Sie aufgefordert werden, ein Administratorkennwort einzugeben oder  den Vorgang zu bestätigen, geben Sie das Kennwort ein, bzw. klicken Sie  auf *Zulassen*.
> Geben Sie den folgenden Befehl ein, und drücken Sie dann die EINGABETASTE: sfc /scannow
> Der Befehl *sfc /scannow* überprüft alle geschützten Systemdateien und ersetzt falsche Versionen durch die korrekten Microsoft-Versionen.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Dezember 2011)

versuch mal eine systemwiederherstellung


----------



## droesen (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann die letzten beiden Tipps leider ebenfalls nicht ausführen, da mich immer wieder die Fehlermeldung daran hindert.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Dezember 2011)

dann bleibt wohl nur noch ne neuinstalltion übrig...

oder versuch mal mit der windows-cd eine wiederherstellung durchzuführen


----------



## nuol (15. Dezember 2011)

Neuinstallation ist definitiv die sauberste Sache.
Falls du dennoch ne andere Möglichkeit vorher testen möchtest, kann ich das 
Inplace Upgrade (Reparaturinstallation) ans Herz legen.

PS: Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und wende in Zukunft solche Tuning-Registry-Tools
nicht mehr an.


----------



## droesen (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde das mit dem Inplace-Upgrade mal versuchen, aber wahrscheinlich komme ich erst in der Zeit zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester dazu..

P.S.: Tuning Tools habe ich eh noch nie häufig verwendet. Wenn überhaupt mal CCleaner, um Cookies etc. meines Browsers zu löschen 

bis dahin

droesen


----------



## droesen (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin heute endlich dazu gekommen ein Inplace Upgrade durchzuführen. Nach einigem Hin und Her hat das dann letztendlich auch geklappt.
Das Problem tritt jetzt auch nicht mehr auf. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Guten Rutsch 

bis dahin

droesen


----------

